
Show HN: Studio1 – Automate your screencast videos for customer support - seilund
https://studio1.io
======
seilund
Through launching software companies in the past, I know the frustrating work
of creating good screencast videos for customer support. It's practically
impossible to move the mouse smoothly enough and avoid typos. When you do
something wrong you have to start all over again.

With Studio1, you create a manuscript using simple text. The manuscript
consists of actions such as "Go to", "Click" and "Type". When rendering the
final video, Studio1 will repeat these actions, giving you a smooth video.

You can record your repeatable actions by controlling a remote browser running
inside Studio1. As you click/type, your actions are automatically added to the
manuscript.

For voice-over, you just enter what you want it to say, and we instantly
synthesize speech using Google's Text-to-Speech API, which gives you almost-
human-sounding speech immediately. That makes it easy to iterate on your
wording.

We'd love feedback and questions. Cheers!

